# A first and a few more.



## Vern Tator (Jul 28, 2012)

My grand daughter wanted to learn to turn, so I thought turning pens would be just right for her. However, I had not turned one myself, so I bought some slimline kits,( I can be pretty cheap some times) and decided to learn to turn pens. I now have a new respect for pen turners. I've turned hundreds of peppermills and thousands of bowls, but pens are a whole other deal. These are my first ones. From left to right they are Amazon Rosewood, Cherry, Walnut,Plum, and Unknown.[attachment=8364]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 29, 2012)

From what I see most everyone starts with slim lines because they are cheap and if you mess one up it's no big deal. And while you are practicing you can just give em away to friends and family, coworkers etc. Slim lines are a great way to use up all those little pieces of scrap that pile up and seem to over take everyones shop.


----------



## BarbS (Jul 29, 2012)

Good looking pens. Others were right in warning me; it is highly addictive!


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 29, 2012)

Sierra's are a little less time consuming to make & no worries about matching up the grains on the top & bottom. I still make slim lines but I really like the cigar & rollerball type sierra pens the best.

Nice shapes on those you made, I always seem to go more on the skinny side of making slim line pens, but it is just my style everyone has what they like.

Let's see round two pic's & the students work when done.

Bill


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 29, 2012)

Yah, I tended to make them slim, because I have seen many that looked like they should have gone on a diet. I like the slimmer ones best.


----------

